# HMS Staffa



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

I've been told my father was based at HMS Staffa during World War 11. Can somebody tell me if that means the Royal Navy,the Merchant Navy or is it the name of a ship?

Thank you

Deborah


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Deborah,

Here are the details of your fathers ship which was used mainly on mine sweeping and harbour defence duties. A dangerous job.

HMS STAFFA

Isles Class Trawler
Pennant No T 159 
Built by: Henry Robb Ltd. (Leith, U.K.) : Whites M.E. 
Launched: 15 Jun, 1942 
Commissioned: Aug, 1942 

History: Sold to the Italian Navy in January 1946. 

There is a picture of the ship at the following site :-

http://www.leithhistory.co.uk/gallery/album03/a_016

I hope this is of help.

Kind regards

Chris.


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Hello Deborah,
HMS STAFFA as Chris has said was an Isles class trawler commissioned into the RN in 1942. This ship would be consistent with the information you have just told me off site.

Just to fill you all in, it appears that Deborah's father may actually have served in the RN during the war years and going back to the Merch afterwards for a few trips then possibly back to trawling. 

Mods would it be possible to merge the messages in the "Say Hello" thread so that we all know where she is at with her research. Thanks.

Regards


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

I know I'm not a technophile like the rest of you but is this the "say hello" thread ?

I think your right Hugh, I might not have asked for the final crew list of the Nestlea so I'll ring and ask for it. It doesn't alter the fact that they weren't able to provide me with anything though, but I'll do as you suggest.

How many crew would have been on a trawler such as the Staffa. Would it have been a fishing trawler pre war? I though the type of trawlers he might have fished on would have had eleven crew members!! Remember the cigarette case is silver and I'm finding it hard to imagine that the whole crew (my vision is of a ship full of people, maybe Im getting confused with big ships and little ships) would have been given a cigarette case each if they aided in the rescue of the Nestlea. However if there were only a few on board then I suppose it is possible.

Deborah


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Deborah,

There is a lot to be said for not being a _technophile _and frankly few of us are. Just a love of ships and water and of course our fellow men (or women) is all that is needed.

On balance, whilst it is good of you to ask, this thread is in the right place and I merely add a link to your original thread *here* so interested parties can trace it back as well, as there is some useful stuff on there as well as here.


(Thumb) 

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Hi Deborah,

HMS Staffa would have had a crew of 40.

Chris.


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

Thank you Chris.

Why can't I find any details on HMS Staffa other than a photograph in "leithhistory"which Chris put me onto. I've trawled many mine sweeping sites.

What other sites should I look in please.

Deborah


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Deborah,

HMS STAFFA would probably have been manned by the RNPS (Royal Naval Patrol Service) (Harry Tates Navy) why don't you try a post here: http://www.rnpatrolservice.org.uk/forum/viewforum.php?f=3&sid=97cd443cc9f10cab460ec01b700ec678

Mark - thanks for linking up to the "say hello" thread. (Thumb) 
Regards


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Hugh. I'll have a look there.

I still don't understand the "say hello" thread!

Deborah


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

middld said:


> Thanks Hugh. I'll have a look there.
> 
> I still don't understand the "say hello" thread!
> 
> Deborah


Deborah,

I'm not sure if I have read you correctly, but the "Say Hello" thread is just that - i.e. a place for Members to make a brief post to announce themselves on joining, and we in turn try to make a few pleasant welcome replies.

Some of the very helpful comments that had been added to that thread (e.g. Hugo's and Neville's postings) contained bits of information that could have been overlooked by people who did not read the _Say Hello Forum_, hence it seemed wise to add a link to it on your second thread.

_In passing, I hardly helped the situation by adding the wrong link... I do apologise for that and it is now corrected._

I hope that explains it all.

Kind regards
Mark


----------



## Santos (Mar 16, 2005)

Tonga said:


> Deborah,
> 
> 
> Some of the very helpful comments that had been added to that thread (e.g. Hugo's and Neville's postings)
> ...


What about my postings (Sad)

Chris


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

Santos said:


> What about my postings (Sad)
> 
> Chris


Chris it was_ "that thread" _- not_ "this thread" _(Thumb) 

But your own endeavous are, as always, appreciated.

(Thumb) 

Mark


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

To say I've been confused all week is an understatement but today I've found a photograph of my father on the Staffa clearly marked T159. Still can't find it listed anywhere though!

Deborah


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

Hugh was able to point me in the right direction to find my fathers Continual Service Record while in the Merchant Navy.

I've found a telegram dated August 1951 from the Shipping Federation in response to his desire to enter the Merchant Service asking for his.....quote, "Certificate of Naval Service and Certificates of Discharge covering your employment in the Trawling Industry".

Could someone tell me how I find his Continual Service Record of his time in the Royal Navy and Trawling Industry please?

Deborah (Miss Marple)


----------



## Hugh MacLean (Nov 18, 2005)

Deborah,
For the RN, I would start here: http://www.veterans-uk.info/service_records/royal_navy.html

Regards


----------



## middld (Sep 15, 2007)

You've come up trumps again Hugh! I've had a look and it's just what I need for the RN. 

Thank you

Deborah


----------

